#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  獸格(大噓~)

## ocarina2112

整理舊圖時看到的

這其實是某個網站裡預計把他做成獸人格鬥遊戲的畫面之一

當然是...........未完成XP

----------


## Wolfy

怎麼看都只有"好可惜"的惋惜聲.
不過為了避免成為三行文被砍.
所以就多寫一點吧.

聽說某獸也想要製作獸人格鬥遊戲說.^^
(不過還是等他自己公開消息吧)

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個畫風是哪個畫家的? 

有點眼熟...

如果做成3D的就很接近現在的格鬥遊戲啦

對了, 看起來好像兔子獸人   :仔細檢查:

----------


## ocarina2112

有點眼熟對吧，我也是這樣覺得~XD

我是覺得畫風很像獅壇的那位阿G啦  :Very Happy: 

應該不是免子吧，從第二張看來

尾巴蠻長的~~~


可能是original獸人~XP

----------


## Wolfy

其實一看到這些圖的時候.
我也是覺得非常的熟悉.
不過這種比較歐美的畫風.
會覺得比較像是獅壇的巴仔(不是巴狼喔)的畫風.

----------


## LSI狼

個人是認為都不像上面兩位的畫風。

----------


## MINE

就是這位
http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/8105/

超強的畫家哦!

----------


## ocarina2112

噗噗

你們真行~XP

居然還可以再找出他的網站~~~


==
這張圖也是跟上次那個狼人漫畫一樣

都不知道從哪來的ㄧ▽ㄧ"|||

----------


## M.S.Keith

期待的人們呀~~~他終於釋出體驗版了!!!

大家可以去玩玩看優~~~

----------


## C牛

> 期待的人們呀~~~他終於釋出體驗版了!!!
> 
> 大家可以去玩玩看優~~~


體驗版在去年就公開釋出完哩
現在有的只有更新檔...

----------


## 虎兒

那麼...誰有體驗版的主程式?
我想玩呀....
嗚嗚.....
(下載完後發現不能玩,哭了半天的小白虎留)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那麼...誰有體驗版的主程式?
> 我想玩呀....
> 嗚嗚.....
> (下載完後發現不能玩,哭了半天的小白虎留)




虎兒跟我ㄧ樣阿....(拍肩

----------

